# NY Times DENIED in FOIA Ruling



## Marauder06 (Jan 2, 2013)

http://news.msn.com/politics/ny-times-loses-bid-to-uncover-details-on-us-drone-strikes




> NEW YORK - A federal judge on Wednesday rejected The New York Times' bid to force the U.S. government to disclose more information about its targeted killing of people it believes have ties to terrorism, including American citizens.
> 
> U.S. District Judge Colleen McMahon in Manhattan said the Obama administration did not violate the law by refusing the Times' request for the legal justifications for targeted killings, a strategy the Times said was first contemplated by the Bush administration soon after the attacks of September 11, 2001.
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Jan 2, 2013)

Good. Fuck the times. Nothing they love more than giving our secrets to our enemies.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 2, 2013)

I just want to know if I am on the list...:dead:


You know being a vet/republican and all.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 3, 2013)

Glad the media got stopped dead in it's tracks.....screw em.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 3, 2013)

JAB said:


> I just want to know if I am on the list...:dead:
> 
> 
> You know being a vet/republican and all.


 
You're not.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 4, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> You're not.


 
Maybe just that list. ;)  I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 4, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Maybe just that list. ;) I'm sure there are others.


 
My name is always on top of the Honey-Do list.

Was always on the staff duty list.

A few time on the promotion list.

Most of the time on the 1SG's shit list.

:-"


----------



## JBS (Jan 5, 2013)




----------

